# Orange Bud Porn



## orangesunshine (Dec 1, 2016)

View attachment An_Orange_Man_in_Leeds_-_geograph.org.uk_-_1576105.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 1, 2016)

the greenhouse project

View attachment the green house project.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2016)

Oh my goodness, when i die, just sprinkle my ashes there...or better yet let me run amok in that glorious room.  I can almost smell it.


----------



## Budlight (Dec 1, 2016)

that would definitely be a sight to see in person   And can you imagine how amazing it must smell :48:


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 1, 2016)

orangesunshine said:


> the greenhouse project
> 
> View attachment 239556




View attachment 19592.jpg


----------



## umbra (Dec 1, 2016)

so you know what NCH has up his sleeve kind of looks a whole lot like that


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 1, 2016)

:clap::clap::clap::48:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 2, 2016)

orangesunshine said:


> the greenhouse project
> 
> View attachment 239556



Just Think If you Had To Trim All Those Buds


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 2, 2016)

johnnybuds said:


> Just Think If you Had To Trim All Those Buds




haha imagine that lmao---1 crew of 12---8 to 10 hrs a day still trimming


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 2, 2016)

umbra said:


> so you know what NCH has up his sleeve kind of looks a whole lot like that




i figured as much---give him my regards when you get a chance por favor


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 2, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Oh my goodness, when i die, just sprinkle my ashes there...or better yet let me run amok in that glorious room.  I can almost smell it.



run amok---ahhhh no---your ashes on the other hand may be the missing link to the ultimate amendment with all the herb you burn---ha



Budlight said:


> that would definitely be a sight to see in person   And can you imagine how amazing it must smell :48:



truly amazing till your nose can longer smell it


----------



## mngrower (Dec 2, 2016)

#growgoals    ......... if only it were legal in mn


----------



## N.E.wguy (Dec 2, 2016)

nice football field sea of green there GG


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 3, 2016)

Is that Heaven, ,it must be. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 10, 2016)

1 foot in heaven the other is in hell..lol


----------



## Lesso (Dec 12, 2016)

Are you hiring? Lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2016)

I will work for Weed,,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------

